

Show HN: Expert as a Service - czbond
http://buzzrant.com/

======
czbond
"Want to be the expert in your hobby or skill set but have a real job to focus
on?" We will curate, write (in collaboration) then post and share" on your
topic.

------
mrccplus
Why would I want you to help me be the expert when I'm the expert?

~~~
czbond
A few reasons... 1) When you're the expert, you're usually busy with more work
than you can handle. We help you document and publicize your knowledge to get
your more visibility,business leads & opps. 2) It takes a lot of work to stay
ahead of the curve, so we help you do that so you can better use your time. 3)
It really helps you to bring in future opportunities (jobs, customers, income)
as content draws SEO and eyeballs.

